# Progesterone levels.......can I stop jumping on hubby now??



## pollypop (Aug 6, 2011)

Hello all, have just found this site so hoping it can help me along my ttc way!!
My cd21 progesterone has just come back at 47, unusual for me, I have pcos and normally a 35 day cycle and usually dont show any progesterone rise until cd28. What I am asking is has the ship now sailed As in, would ovulation have happened now at some point in the last 7 days so that my poor hubby can have a much needed rest from ttc sex LOL??
Also, how do you insert the smileys to your post (ict is so not my thing). Thanks.


----------



## pollypop (Aug 6, 2011)

Does nobody no the answer to this ?


----------



## tracyl247 (Mar 14, 2010)

Morning Pollypop

Why not ask the girls on the PCOS thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0 they might be able to help you on this one.

Above the text box that you write your message in there is a row of smiley icons and a more button, just click on the ones that you like 

Take Care

Tracy


----------



## pollypop (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks Tracy, I will try on the pcos.

take care, Polly


----------

